# Dolphin pic



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I went and checked out the dolphins while in vegas-As soon as I figure out how to upload vids,I will show the vids of them-I got a bunch of footage on them-Hopefully before long I will have it all figured out!!!ne how here is a decent pics of one of the four that were there-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

More to come as well-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet pics did u pet any of the dolphins??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> sweet pics did u pet any of the dolphins??


Thanks Sir,

Sure didn't man-Left that mostly for all the kids that were around-I enjoyed watching them,getting to do stuff like that.I would have loved to have experienced that as well,But better left for the childrens memories!!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Kinda thought more people would have been into them a bit more-


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

One pulled me along while I was holding on to its Dorsal Fin when i was in florid
a


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> sweet pics did u pet any of the dolphins??


Thanks Sir,

Sure didn't man-Left that mostly for all the kids that were around-I enjoyed watching them,getting to do stuff like that.I would have loved to have experienced that as well,But better left for the childrens memories!!!!!








[/quote]

ya the kids probably loved it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> sweet pics did u pet any of the dolphins??


Thanks Sir,

Sure didn't man-Left that mostly for all the kids that were around-I enjoyed watching them,getting to do stuff like that.I would have loved to have experienced that as well,But better left for the childrens memories!!!!!








[/quote]

ya the kids probably loved it
[/quote]

Sure did-it was more worth it to me to watch them have fun-


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

to hell with the children lol i woulda touched that thing forsure, how many times u gonna be able to say you touched a dolphin man............... last time i checked there wasnt any in alaskan waters lol but with global warming who knows soon....lol

very nice first shot!!!!!!! almost looks like its posing for you


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I just got a can of tuna from Wal-Mart, and it had the most delicious piece of dolphin in it ever....J/K Its pretty cool to see how the dolphin interact with people.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Spoiler



what did you stick in the blowhole AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> what did you stick in the blowhole AK


You know what happens their-stays their!!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

dolphins can be mean also


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> dolphins can be mean also


Sure can-Seen some nasty vids!!!


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

nice pics Yeah yhey can be mean sobs raping and murdering other dolphins.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That's really cool AK! Great shots. My dream is to get that close to a killer whale and give him noogies on his head! ...then, run to the hospital with my bloody stump.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> That's really cool AK! Great shots. My dream is to get that close to a killer whale and give him noogies on his head! ...then, run to the hospital with my bloody stump.


Thanks for the kind words Serra-it was a neat experience thats for sure!!! Well worth the money IMO-

Sounds like you need to take a trip to sea world or something.I couldn't get that close to a whale-No matter what kind!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> That's really cool AK! Great shots. My dream is to get that close to a killer whale and give him noogies on his head! ...then, run to the hospital with my bloody stump.


Thanks for the kind words Serra-it was a neat experience thats for sure!!! Well worth the money IMO-

Sounds like you need to take a trip to sea world or something.I couldn't get that close to a whale-No matter what kind!!!
[/quote]
I have been there a few times. That was the only redeeming factor of my Florida trips as far as I'm conscerned. I got a thing for Killer Whales, my favorite animal. And, I did get close enough to reach up and touch one if they got close enough...but they didn't. Next time I'm bringing a dead seal with me.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

At the One Eyed Kitten Poster.

Great shots. Dolphins are incredible animals.
And im With AKS on this, I would sit back and watch kids
pet the dolphins and be happy, then to pet it myself.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> At the One Eyed Kitten Poster.
> 
> Great shots. Dolphins are incredible animals.
> And im With AKS on this, I would sit back and watch kids
> pet the dolphins and be happy, then to pet it myself.


Unless one is a Father,One would not understand the joy-

Thanks G


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> At the One Eyed Kitten Poster.
> 
> Great shots. Dolphins are incredible animals.
> And im With AKS on this, I would sit back and watch kids
> pet the dolphins and be happy, then to pet it myself.


*Unless one is a Father,One would not understand the joy-*

Thanks G








[/quote]
And thats the absolute truth.


----------

